
Multiple new unpatched AsusWRT vulnerabilities (including RCE) - Sephr
https://bierbaumer.net/security/asuswrt/
======
Sephr
Author's comment regarding disclosure to ASUS:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/5yftr2/multiple_vul...](https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/5yftr2/multiple_vulnerabilities_discovered_in_asuswrt/deq09cb/?context=1)

